# Front grinding noise when brake applied



## akiwamwa (May 19, 2009)

I have a 1999 Pathfinder 4WD. Recently I notice a grinding noise in the front when the brakes are applied. A friend says he thinks it might be wheel bearings failure another friend says no. Please advise what the problem may be.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

Your front brake pads are gone.
Stop driving it until you can get the front brakes done.
Be aware, you may have to buy a new rotor or two.

Good luck.


----------



## randomhero (Oct 24, 2008)

i have the same problem....it was my brakes so i got them replaced 2 weeks ago but when i let off the gas the sound is there


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

if you only have noise when the brakes are applied, then buy two rotors and some new brake pads...if the noise happens without the brakes on it might still be the brakes, but is most likely the bearings...if your brakes get to the point its bare metal on metal, then there is a good chance the extreme heat cooked the wheel bearing grease, and you are in the middle of toasting a bearing......


----------



## randomhero (Oct 24, 2008)

well when i got my brakes done they re greased the bearings and didnt say anything to me about a bad bearing......


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Take the frony wheels off and inspect the rotors and pads.If the rotors are all grooved and the pads are down to the metal,it's the brakes.

Here's a link to our Nissan Pathfinder Parts section if you would like to see pricing on our brake pad and rotor kits,


----------



## randomhero (Oct 24, 2008)

ok well i took it in and my brakes and rotors are fine....im having the bearings re check tomorow so i will keep you guys posted


----------



## C-DUB (Jul 27, 2007)

Mine is doing the same at the moment.


----------



## randomhero (Oct 24, 2008)

found out the problem was the drive shaft carrier bearing so have the checked if its not your breaks


----------



## HarryTheVet (Jun 27, 2011)

*Grinding noise*

Hi all,
I have had a similar problem. When I apply the brakes it makes an awful grinding noise that persists for a short time after I release the brakes when I am going slowly. Doesn't seem to happen at medium speeds, but sounds like a beast possessed when I apply the brakes going downhill. I get the car (a Terrano '96 model) serviced regularly - if they were running a bit low, wouldn't the mechanic have flagged it as something that needed doing shortly? I don't want to spend a fortune getting unnecessary work done . . .
Cheers


----------

